# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Bình giữ nhiệt pha sữa ngon cho bé hợp vệ sinh

## lamseolamsao

Nhiệt độ sữa bao nhiêu là đủ cho bé? Nên mua bình giữ nhiệt pha sữa nào có thể giữ nhiệt độ ấy cả ngày mà không lo bị hỏng?





 






Thông thường các nhà sản xuất phân loại đối với những bình giữ nhiệt đặc biệt dùng để pha sữa hay ủ sữa ấm cho con, có 5 mức nhiệt trên bình lần lượt là 40, 50, 60, 85, 98. Và người ta chọn mức 40 độ cho mức chuẩn để pha sữa cho trẻ con.

Theo nghiên cứu cho thấy, 40 độ C là khung nhiệt độ thích hợp nhất để giúp các bé vừa ngon miệng vừa hấp thụ được tối đa chất dinh dưỡng. Nếu pha sữa ở nhiệt độ cao, lượng vitamin trong sữa sẽ bị phân huỷ đi ít nhiều. Còn khi để sữa quá nguội, bé sẽ khó ăn ngon miệng và bị đói. Thay vì hồi đó, chúng ta hay thử nhiệt độ của nước, sữa bằng cách nhỏ vài giọt lên mu bàn tay thì với những sản phẩm hỗ trợ thuận tiện như hiện nay, hãy tự giúp mình trong việc chăm sóc bé con thật đơn giản và dễ dàng với bình giữ nhiệt 40 độ.

Khi các mẹ đã chọn *bình giữ nhiệt pha sữa* ở mức 40 độ rồi thì hạn chế cho nhiệt độ quá cao khiến bình bị hư hại nhé! Nên theo hướng dẫn được nhà sản xuất kèm theo mỗi bình, để rửa bình hay sử dụng bình đúng cách và giúp bình xài lâu bền hơn.

Hiện thị trường có rất nhiều loại bình giữ nhiệt pha sữa đa dạng về mẫu mã, kiểu dáng, màu sắc, tính năng. Các mẹ cần cân nhắc, so sánh và tìm hiểu kỹ trước khi mua để tránh mua hàng giả kém chất lượng, ảnh hưởng tới các bé nhé.

Tại INLOGO, ngoài việc phân phối và bày bán chiếc bình giữ nhiệt tuyệt vời này ra, chúng tôi còn có dịch vụ in hình lên vỏ ngoài của bình tuỳ theo ý muốn của người sử dụng. Bạn có thể in cho em bé những hình ảnh ngộ nghĩnh, xinh xinh, làm một món quà thiết thực cho cả mẹ và bé. Giá của chiếc bình giữ nhiệt 40 độ được INLOGO bảo đảm rẻ hơn bất cứ địa chỉ nào khác đang bày bán trên thị trường. Do đó bạn có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm mua sắm.

bình giữ nhiệt lớn

----------

